
DNA Biohackers Sold a DIY Kit for Glowing Booze and Here’s What Happened - prostoalex
https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/biohacking-booze
======
dkarapetyan
Flagging because of linkbait title.

~~~
jbpetersen
Thank you, and the relevant bit of the HN guidelines for anyone unaware:

"If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait."

